# Just some questions on a Commander 1911



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

So instead of getting ride of my 1911 commander for my latest must have. I figure I'll keep it and just add things to it to make it more useful to my wants. With that I don't like taking it apart because I could never get the tool thing down and the spring and blah... blah... blah. So I was wondering if there was a way to switch out the guide-rode and spring so it's easy to take apart? Also, has any one used those Command Arms rail that mounts on the trigger guard? Or should I try to locate a gun smith that can mount a rail on her for me? Thanks for the help guy's


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Well for starters, what kind of gun is it? Make and model please. Pending on the gun it may be possible to replace the one piece rod and go with a GI style plug and guide. As an FYI, any add on rail is going to make holster selection next to impossible. Most stuff from Command Arms (Fobus/First Samco) is pretty much crap, I tried some of their stuff when I was first starting out and I'm not impressed.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

VAMarine said:


> Well for starters, what kind of gun is it? Make and model please. Pending on the gun it may be possible to replace the one piece rod and go with a GI style plug and guide. As an FYI, any add on rail is going to make holster selection next to impossible. Most stuff from Command Arms (Fobus/First Samco) is pretty much crap, I tried some of their stuff when I was first starting out and I'm not impressed.


It's a Par single stack 1911 Commander.. if it helps it has an X on it but I'm pretty sure that's Para's signature deal. Right now I just don't take it apart but I use everything I can to keep it clean with out going that full pain in the butt take down. So I figured if I could change some things out maybe it would be as easy as my Sig P6.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

LoneWolf said:


> It's a Par single stack 1911 Commander.. if it helps it has an X on it but I'm pretty sure that's Para's signature deal. Right now I just don't take it apart but I use everything I can to keep it clean with out going that full pain in the butt take down. So I figured if I could change some things out maybe it would be as easy as my Sig P6.


It won't be quite as easy as the P6, but you can definitely replace that stupid full length guide rod and reverse plug with a "standard" type PLUG and GUIDE (parts shown for example only, but that's what I would order) just make sure that whatever you order they are specifically listed as "Commander" plug and guide. The "X" on the slide just indicates that it is a PXT model incorporating the "power extractor". You won't need to change the recoil spring.

As for the rail, like I said earlier it will play hell with holster selection if this is to be carry gun, and if you keep taking it off/putting it on, the threads will probably wear out and if it were me installing the rail the threads would be getting an application of Loc-tite and I wouldn't want to be going through that hassle.

The rail in question might be a decent option for a dedicated night stand gun where it's not going to see a whole lot of use. About the only 1911 add on rail I've seen that a few holster makers will accommodate is the DAWSON RAIL, but that's a more permanent option that will require modification of the dust cover, but even when installed by Dawson is just a little more than the list price of the CCA unit. As an FYI, Kramer makes holsters for 1911s with the Dawson rail


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

VAMarine said:


> It won't be quite as easy as the P6, but you can definitely replace that stupid full length guide rod and reverse plug with a "standard" type PLUG and GUIDE (parts shown for example only, but that's what I would order) just make sure that whatever you order they are specifically listed as "Commander" plug and guide. The "X" on the slide just indicates that it is a PXT model incorporating the "power extractor". You won't need to change the recoil spring.
> 
> As for the rail, like I said earlier it will play hell with holster selection if this is to be carry gun, and if you keep taking it off/putting it on, the threads will probably wear out and if it were me installing the rail the threads would be getting an application of Loc-tite and I wouldn't want to be going through that hassle.
> 
> The rail in question might be a decent option for a dedicated night stand gun where it's not going to see a whole lot of use. About the only 1911 add on rail I've seen that a few holster makers will accommodate is the DAWSON RAIL, but that's a more permanent option that will require modification of the dust cover, but even when installed by Dawson is just a little more than the list price of the CCA unit. As an FYI, Kramer makes holsters for 1911s with the Dawson rail


That's fantastic, thanks alot. This gun wont be a CCW at all. It was actually my first CCW and the truth of the matter is I didn't like the weight or the way my hip felt after words. So now it will be my SHTF gun. The light will allow me to have it near my bed so it means I wont have to flip on all the lights in my apartment letting someone know that I did wake up kind of thing. As for the rail I really like that Dawson Rail. Do I take it some where or ship it off to them? Oh and the holster that why I figured I'd go to a drop leg for this particular gun.


----------



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> Most stuff from Command Arms (Fobus/First Samco) is pretty much crap, I tried some of their stuff when I was first starting out and I'm not impressed.


Not to hijack this thread, but inquiring minds want to know. I am considering a Fobus Evolution for my rail gun as an open carry/range holster. What is wrong with them? Without having used one, my concern would be whether they mar the gun's finish.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

ScottChapin said:


> Not to hijack this thread, but inquiring minds want to know. I am considering a Fobus Evolution for my rail gun as an open carry/range holster. What is wrong with them? Without having used one, my concern would be whether they mar the gun's finish.


Check out this thread: 

 *Fobus Holsters - Love-em or Hate-em? *

My two posts from that thread.



VAMarine said:


> 1: Fobus isn't Kydex. I don't know why some people insist that it is.
> 
> 2: They ARE poorly made. My first holster was a Fobus roto-paddle. The screw let go and dumped my gun on the floor of the mall.
> 
> ...





VAMarine said:


> Also,
> 
> Regarding the whole "Mossad, Israeli Military" issue.
> 
> ...


That being said, you have a $900+ gun, spring for a better holster than a POS Fobus.

All holsters will wear on a guns finish, yours is stainless steel so there won't be much wear, but there will be wear. It can not be avoided.


----------



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> That being said, you have a $900+ gun, spring for a better holster than a POS Fobus.
> 
> All holsters will wear on a guns finish, yours is stainless steel so there won't be much wear, but there will be wear. It can not be avoided.


Well, I don't want my gun falling to the floor....jeez. I would have thought NRA would not let them put their name on a POS, but publicity is publicity, I guess.

As for the range thing, I want my gun very visible to all who have an interest in the way I am behaving myself. Also, easy access is important. My carry holster will be buried in my pants and harder to get at. When I go shooting at my church's mens' retreat, we all wander around waiting for our turn at the bench. An open carry holster is just convenient.

You make too much sense though. I just need to find a carry holster that works for me. Actually, I was going to use my Beretta 92 SB Compact as my carry weapon. The 1911 will be my range/HD weapon. I might join IDPA as well and use the 1911.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

VAMarine said:


> Check out this thread:
> 
> *Fobus Holsters - Love-em or Hate-em? *
> 
> ...


I agree, way to many people pick a side arm that they feel is enough to protect their lives if push comes to shove. They take the gun out and they put the needed 1000 round's through it to make sure they can fully trust the side arm. But not enough goes into holsters which if you ask me is just important. A good holster can mean life and death in situations. I've seen to many of those plastic holsters where one goes for the sidearm and comes up with the whole holster still attached to the gun. If you want something other then leather (which I'm a fan of) then look at Comp-tac they have some great things. When I learned that my p6 doesn't work to well in my preferred holster I went to them and I'm pretty happy for the time being. I would add that I'd like it to be able to tuck a shirt in but hey I got it before those really came out.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

ScottChapin said:


> Well, I don't want my gun falling to the floor....jeez. I would have thought NRA would not let them put their name on a POS, but publicity is publicity, I guess.
> 
> As for the range thing, I want my gun very visible to all who have an interest in the way I am behaving myself. Also, easy access is important. My carry holster will be buried in my pants and harder to get at. When I go shooting at my church's mens' retreat, we all wander around waiting for our turn at the bench. An open carry holster is just convenient.
> 
> You make too much sense though. I just need to find a carry holster that works for me. Actually, I was going to use my Beretta 92 SB Compact as my carry weapon. The 1911 will be my range/HD weapon. I might join IDPA as well and use the 1911.


What about this; Outside Waistband Holsters - products new home - Belt Holster ?


----------



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

LoneWolf said:


> What about this; Outside Waistband Holsters - products new home - Belt Holster ?


Thanks for the link. It looks pretty decent.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

ScottChapin said:


> Thanks for the link. It looks pretty decent.


I hope it works for you but what ever you decided drop back in and let us know. I'm interested to see what you decided to go with.


----------



## gascheck (Sep 28, 2010)

*Fobus holster experience with Sig 225*

The comments about Fobus are definitely from a gentleman who has used them. My first Fobus was for a Sig 225. I'm a farmer and literally live with a weapon on my hip not due to preference but due to necessity. (Pit bull arena next door!) The Sig fit well and was retained well but the Fobus Roto screw backed out with my dismounting repeatedly from farm equipment and I looked down the barrel of a loaded Sig 225!
The next Fobus for my almost always carry Colt .45 lasted barely a week before it sprung open so much I could barely keep it on my belt. The paddle bent so much readjusting it was not an option.
Get a good leather holster built for the weapon you are going to carry and give it the same maintenance you give your weapon. I find the Don Hume holsters an excellent buy for my Colts and my Sigs. (The ones I use cost around $40--Model number H710, No. 10.) Remember, I wear these suckers up to eight hours a day and in 100 degree weather with the addition of a home-made sweat shield these holsters give all the protection my toys require.


----------

